# Best recording of Má Vlast , specifically VyŠehrad



## MarinaMomo (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking to buy Smetana's Má Vlast in any format, was wondering if you could recommend a particular recording, I haven't one the perfect one online. Thank you.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Any of the Rafaeel Kubelick recordings, or Karel Ancerl with the Czech PO


----------



## Templeton (Dec 20, 2014)

Kubelik is great but I actually think that James Levine and the Vienna Philharmonic is the best recording.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Templeton said:


> Kubelik is great but I actually think that James Levine and the Vienna Philharmonic is the best recording.







or






or


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's Ancerl's 1963 recording available on the Supraphon label.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another Czech conductor worth hearing here is Walter Susskind.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Berglund






Susskind


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the one I have which I can recommend. A live recording of a historic 1990 concert. Kubelik/Czech Phil.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

This one is also fine.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Another for: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Antal Dorati.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Seeing as you've only received 8 recommendations so far, let me also add Theodore Kuchar's recording with the Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, on Brilliant Classics.

[too lazy to Google an album cover for you]


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

D Smith said:


> This is the one I have which I can recommend. A live recording of a historic 1990 concert. Kubelik/Czech Phil.


For me it's between this and Kubelik's earlier DG recording with the Boston Symphony, which misses some of the unique atmosphere of the above recording but compensates with an extra degree of orchestral polish which brings its own rewards.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the older Kubelik/Chicago on Mercury


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Kubelik/CPO 1990 for its energy, drive and joy, and Neumann/Gewandhaus for its spellbinding, mesmerizing atmosphere.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Harnoncourt for making one listen anew.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Anti-Karajanists may not like this, but this rendition of the Moldau with HvK and Wiener P.O. is probably my favorite one:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Oops, just saw the O.P. asked "specifically VyŠehrad", sorry.


----------

